# Residential mock up



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys almost done with my first project let me know what ya think.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> Hey guys almost done with my first project let me know what ya think.


Good work..

Now on the next one try to run the romex as if it is pipe and use a level it will look much neater and professional.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Would be a great teaching aid, albeit a sloppy-looking one.

14 to a range receptacle? :blink:

The fire extinguisher is a nice touch. :laughing:


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

its a work in progress with limited space/supplies 15 in the class and we each have our own area. so it gets a little cramped. were alowed to run a smaller gauge wire to the range as long as we re-listed it as a larger gauge wire sutable for use on that circuit. the only thing left to do is write down all code references used in this mock up that cant be phyisically done (securring distances of wires, ground rod depth and distance etc, re-list and label wires) should take all 6 hours of mondays class :laughing:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

That right there is why I love EMT :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Your rods aren't 6' apart


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Panel looks sloppy with all that "loopy" wire.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

local134gt said:


> That right there is why I love EMT :thumbsup:



That is because you have not been exposed to the NM,It aint that bad.


Are all those boxes grounded? I can't see the green grd screws.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah that could definitely be ran a lot cleaner. Don't teach the kids bad habits. :no:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

More care in the panel, It is hideous I must say.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Will you also mock a comercial installation now that you have mocked a resi panel? :whistling2:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

stuiec said:


> Will you also mock a comercial installation now that you have mocked a resi panel? :whistling2:


What do you think? About 40 BX's coming from all over the room tie wrapped together stabbed double and triple through L17's into a 30 circuit or so panel?




leland said:


> That is because you have not been exposed to the NM,It aint that bad.
> 
> 
> Are all those boxes grounded? I can't see the green grd screws.


Ground screws are not always green.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Not trying to be a jerk here but I see that as a MAJOR violation of 110.12.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

rdr said:


> What do you think? About 40 BX's coming from all over the room tie wrapped together stabbed double and triple through L17's into a 30 circuit or so panel?


 
Hey, the more BX in there, the fewer screws to mount the panel:thumbsup:


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Make 90 degree angles*

Make 90 degree bends if you want it to look good and impress someone. Angles if it's a blow and go, not that I would ever do that


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

ah yes day 1....first does everything work????....neatness does count....try to be neater everytime it will come.. and the teacher should show you guys WORKMANSHIP...is CRAFTMANSHIP...welcome..some day you'll be hangin 30/35 cirs in a panel and tryin to keep it sane...the neater the better...keep getting better! that is a mindset...keep showing ur pics the guys will help..we all pick on each other bust balls chit....welcome to the crew!!!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> That is because you have not been exposed to the NM,It aint that bad.
> 
> 
> Are all those boxes grounded? I can't see the green grd screws.


Looks like he has ground clips.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the sharpie written on the hand that says. Cletis.:whistling2:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I know it's just a mock up, but why not make clean lines of romex out of the panel? Don't think of it as a mock up, think of it as a cramped customers basement or better yet your basement. How would you like it to look?

Remember it's always better to start off with good technique rather than "learn" it down the road.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The 3 wire (multi-circuit) are on 2 single pole without handle tie.Step back and see if you think you did a good job.


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks all for the advice, yes all the boxes are grounded with clips. 

the multi wire circuit will have a tie on them on monday but it will be done with tape since we dont have any actual ones or a double pole 20A breaker. 

i wouldve loved to make everything nice and straight but with short pieces of nmb i had no other choice (teacher tries to reuse alot of the supplies from years before so i guess that contributes to that) and like i said 15 guys trying to all do the same gets a bit cramped. especially for supplies. 

someone mentioned about the ground rods not being the right distance apart but because of space that will also be something that will be fixed with tape (write down code reference and what it says and put it on board)

i enjoy your constructive criticism (and although i was hoping not to hear much) i knew i would. im extremely interested in getting better and learning anything and everything i possibly can (hell thats why i joined the forum). first timer here haha 

i tried the best way i knew to make the box look neat. any advice on how to do it or maybe a pic of a "perfect" one. one i should try to imitate in the future?

once again thanks to all :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

local134gt said:


> That right there is why I love EMT :thumbsup:


....and Kool Aid.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

wellpoison said:


> thanks all for the advice, yes all the boxes are grounded with clips.
> 
> the multi wire circuit will have a tie on them on monday but it will be done with tape since we dont have any actual ones or a double pole 20A breaker.
> 
> ...


You might have saved a lot of the criticism if you'd explained some of that post right off the top. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The rod post was an attempt at a joke


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wellpoison said:


> thanks all for the advice, yes all the boxes are grounded with clips.
> 
> the multi wire circuit will have a tie on them on monday but it will be done with tape since we dont have any actual ones or a double pole 20A breaker.
> 
> ...


Just because the scrap 14/2 is 30" long doesn't mean the first box has to be 30" from the panel. There's a lot of real estate on that board, but you don't need to completely fill it up.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Just because the scrap 14/2 is 30" long doesn't mean the first box has to be 30" from the panel. There's a lot of real estate on that board, but you don't need to completely fill it up.


If it's anything like the boards I worked on in school, the device boxes are mounted for you. You aren't supposed to move them...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

High School,? Certainly not an after market trade school you are paying to attend. Limited material...


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

it is a trade school actually.. my problem was that he gave us a list of circuits, there requirements and placement (what "room") so i tried to section it off in rooms (thats what the red tape is for. i did this in order to keep receps and switches same height and to try to make some order of "neatness" out of it. basically so you can look at the tape and know what room it was and what needed to go there. frankly i think it wouldve been easier (and i wouldve done better) if we were actually required to go to a house and wire it. i mean in a real setting your goin to have studs not a back wall like i have to mount everything to. it would be easier to make everything neater. 

i look forward to posting more pics of stuff! and to getting better!

still no pics or links of what you guys would consider an extremely neat box??? would love to see one!

oh and sorry mcclary lol


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> it is a trade school actually.. my problem was that he gave us a list of circuits, there requirements and placement (what "room") so i tried to section it off in rooms (thats what the red tape is for. i did this in order to keep receps and switches same height and to try to make some order of "neatness" out of it. basically so you can look at the tape and know what room it was and what needed to go there. frankly i think it wouldve been easier (and i wouldve done better) if we were actually required to go to a house and wire it. i mean in a real setting your goin to have studs not a back wall like i have to mount everything to. it would be easier to make everything neater.
> 
> i look forward to posting more pics of stuff! and to getting better!
> 
> ...


Extremely Neat:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> extremely neat:


 wow!


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> Extremely Neat:



got a pic of one of those boxes i can look at???


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

i got two questions for you guys who are more knowledgable then I...
first. im looking at article 334 on nm cable. in 334.30(B)(2)(C) it says that a wiring device without a separate outlet box that has in integral cable clamp needs an unbroken loop of cable 12in or 6in of cable end available to permit replacement. does this include my range receptacle?

two. does my grounding electrode conductor need to be one continuous length though the water line (piece of emt with box on it) and both grounding electrodes or did i do it right as pictured?

i have a problem of doing something right then trying to check it and in doing so, confuse the **** out of my self and make me re think way more then i should.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

wellpoison said:


> it is a trade school actually.. my problem was that he gave us a list of circuits, there requirements and placement (what "room") so i tried to section it off in rooms (thats what the red tape is for. i did this in order to keep receps and switches same height and to try to make some order of "neatness" out of it. basically so you can look at the tape and know what room it was and what needed to go there. frankly i think it wouldve been easier (and i wouldve done better) if we were actually required to go to a house and wire it. i mean in a real setting your goin to have studs not a back wall like i have to mount everything to. it would be easier to make everything neater.
> 
> i look forward to posting more pics of stuff! and to getting better!
> 
> ...



Take a look through this thread. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/panel-pictures-5349/


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

This is hideous! BBQ would prolly give u an A+ but even though it works-u fail in my book for shear sloppiness. The whole project should be redone. Especially the panel.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> got a pic of one of those boxes i can look at???


You'll have to ask BBQ on that one. He's posted those pictures before but they're the work of someone else. IMO, you don't need to look in the panels after looking at that, it's going to be more of the same quality. 

Someone else posted the Panel Pictures thread, look through that.

And for your grounding question, continuous from the main to the ground rods. Also, continuous from the main to the water meter. It doesn't have to be the same continuous length unless it's easy and convenient for you to do so. But they will both terminate at your main.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wellpoison said:


> got a pic of one of those boxes i can look at???


Here is one.

mikeg_05 
Senior Member

 

Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: Washington
Posts: 344 









*Panel pictures* 
This might be on another forum, but resi guys lets see your panels! 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Gotta call it the way I see it...

OP Not to be a smart a$$ but you would have been ripping all that romex out if it was my call. Not because it's romex but because it looks like something you would see in high school wiring 101. JMO




As for the other yellow pics:

That yellow romex looked good till I saw all those other RX cables crossing over the ones that looked good. :no: JMO


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> Extremely Neat:


 T&M job or OCD because that it way too neat.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Wellpoison.,

I know you try the best with the panel and wiring methold however if you are aware with new 2011 NEC codes about the switch loop you may want to check on that little more due you will have to put a netural at every switch junction box location ( this part you can slide a little if you run in conduit ) but cable aka NM or others type then no it have to be netural if used or not.

The reason why is some of the electronque timers or dimmer will required netural to get them function properly.



That It? .,

I don't it is COD due this house is very large and I know one member in other fourm mention it took the inspector a while to check it thru and that is one of few neatness installment plus what more that house did have glass dome in there that is pretty cool.

You will have to look thru that link to see it yourself the pics will make your jaw drop no question asked.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wellpoison said:


> first. im looking at article 334 on nm cable. in 334.30(B)(2)(C) it says that a wiring device without a separate outlet box that has in integral cable clamp needs an unbroken loop of cable 12in or 6in of cable end available to permit replacement. does this include my range receptacle?
> 
> 
> i have a problem of doing something right then trying to check it and in doing so, confuse the **** out of my self and make me re think way more then i should.


 
wp, that is referring to the type of device that is sold to mostly mobile homes

the are manufactured with thier own _'click together'_ device box , not something we would normally choose to install in a stick built

550.15-I EX expands on them a tad more

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> wp, that is referring to the type of device that is sold to mostly mobile homes
> 
> the are manufactured with thier own _'click together'_ device box , not something we would normally choose to install in a stick built
> 
> ...


 
The integral clamp is on any nail on box bigger than a single gang.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

clamp/ connector...!

i stand corrected and thank you McClary

~CS~


----------

